# Socionics Dichotomies Descriptions



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

For reference check the table on http://personalitycafe.com/articles/9452-socionics-dichotomies-personality.html


*1st Tier**N or S?*​Intuition: Abstract thinking. Attention to the fact
Sensing: Concrete thinking. Attention to detail. Control of the surrounding space.
*F or T?*​Ethics: The ability to feel the mood and attitude of people and manage it.
Logic: Ability to solve logical problems, find and use relationships, act rationally, structural thinking.*P or J?*​Irrationality: Do not try to plan everything in advance. There is spontaneity on the situation.The efficiency and the mood varies a lot.
Rationality: Are attempts to think of coming to the last detail, prepared in advance. Avoid surprises. Bring the matter to the end. Stable operation.*E or I?*​Extroversion: Interest mainly to the outside world.The priority of the external world before attitude.The desire to change the world around us. Initiative.
Introversion: Interest in his inner world. Priority of his relationship between the outside world and own world. The desire to change himself. Adaptability.
*
2nd Tier*
*Ari or Dem?*​Aristocratic: Supporters of a clear division of roles and subordination. Conservatives.
Democratic: Proponents of equity, managed through a personal relationship. Revolutionaries.*Obs or Yld?*​Obstinate: Defense attack. It is easy to operate with resources, tighten to the desired objectives. Objectives poorly understood.
Yielding: Passive defense. Operates goals. It is easy to give up goals with a shortage of resources. Resources poorly understood.*Fsg or Cfr?*​Carefree: Linked to the comfort and convenience. In need of diversity, the change of sensations.
Farsighting: Open exhibit will, aesthetic taste.*Emo or Cns?*​Emotivist: Communicate to build sympathy. Inclined to comfort, emotional support.
Constructivist:Communicate to build mutual assistance. Trying to help business.*Tct or Stg?
*​Tactical: They know how to act in each controversial situation, without delving into the problem as a whole, and not making general conclusions.Advice given on the situation.
Strategic: They know how to act in general, develop universal solutions to problems. They can give advice for the future.*Stc or Din?*​Statics: Thinking static images, states. Memorization mostly of fragments of time, "frames".
Dynamics: Sense of time and development processes, change, movement. A good understanding of what to do. Mobility.
*
3rd Tier**Obj or Sbj?*​Objectivism: Discuss love and hate, deeds and actions. Expressed emotion together. 
Subjectivism: Great importance is attached to emotions, a like to discuss the objective needs. There are, collectively, together. They love and hate, too. *Res or Jud?*​Judicious: Appreciate the good feeling. They love to discuss the state of health, aesthetics, opportunities and options. They find the explanation unintelligible.
Resolute: Appreciate the manifestation of will, effort, time management. Mainly discuss ways of solving problems, but not the problems themselves.*Neg or Pos?*​Negativism: Notice first the presence of negative moments. The results of their work communicate achievements. Often use "NOT".
Positivism: Notice first the presence of positive moments. The results of their work communicate deficiencies.*Inv or Evo?*​Involution: In this case the result is important.Summarizing the interim results. Can easily switch between multiple affairs.
Evolution: Concentration on process. In the work fully immersed, do not like to switch and being distracted.

*4rth Tier
**Dec or Ask?*​Declaring: In speech assertive tone. Tendency to monologue. Control of attention look. Sight focus.
Asking: The speech is often a question mark. Tendency to dialogue. Control of attention issues. Angry eyes.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

These are called the Reinin dichotomies. Otherwise it is same ones that MBTI has. There are more detailed descriptions on this page: Socionics - the16types.info - Home


----------

